# Am I screwed or what?



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

As I go back thru over 700 trips, most are paying in the 70% range. Today I do a $156.00 trip and only get $78.00 of it. UBER Help [laughs to himself calling it that] responds with their typical boilerplate standard response that that nothing to do with the question I asked about why. "Thanks for reaching out. We have reviewed this trip and can confirm your fare is accurate." What BS.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

At least Lyft still pays the driver a guaranteed share of the ride (75% for me), breaking down Ubers actual percentage being around 50% is just wrong. They are finally raising rates without passing any of it to the drivers. I am just waiting for the media to expose them for what their attempts to be profitable are all about. Charge more, then don't share it with drivers. This is Lyfts chance to win favor with drivers by matching rates close to Ubers but actually share it with the drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> At least Lyft still pays the driver a guaranteed share of the ride (75% for me), breaking down Ubers actual percentage being around 50% is just wrong. They are finally raising rates without passing any of it to the drivers. I am just waiting for the media to expose them for what their attempts to be profitable are all about. Charge more, then don't share it with drivers. This is Lyft chance to win favor with drivers by matching rates close to Ubers but actually share it with the drivers.


They are taking a fresh new idea and corrupting it so thoroughly that the name brand will be tainted permanently.

Who will drive for them ?


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

The Uber pricing and commission structure no longer reflects the contract I originally agreed to. I made a financial commitment to driving for Uber when I originally signed up so not agreeing to the changes forced upon drivers really wasn't an option. Now instead of receiving 75% of the riders fare we receive 75% of the mileage/time fee as published for our city while Uber charges whatever the market will bear and keeps the rest, even though the current agreement says drivers will receive 75% of the fare.

What is needed is a legal definition of the word fare. The agreement is so vague that a legal challenge would be extremely difficult, especially since drivers cannot band together as a class (that part of the agreement is not vague) or even go to court. A passenger needs to file against Uber for the charge where it does not meet the rider agreement for time and mileage charges, but is an arbitrary number.

If Uber just charged the rider the published time/mileage rates at the end of the ride I really wouldn't have a problem, but their share is now approaching, and sometimes exceeding 50% and this is unconscionable for just providing the app.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> The Uber pricing and commission structure no longer reflects the contract I originally agreed to. I made a financial commitment to driving for Uber when I originally signed up so not agreeing to the changes forced upon drivers really wasn't an option. Now instead of receiving 75% of the riders fare we receive 75% of the mileage/time fee as published for our city while Uber charges whatever the market will bear and keeps the rest, even though the current agreement says drivers will receive 75% of the fare.
> 
> What is needed is a legal definition of the word fare. The agreement is so vague that a legal challenge would be extremely difficult, especially since drivers cannot band together as a class (that part of the agreement is not vague) or even go to court. A passenger needs to file against Uber for the charge where it does not meet the rider agreement for time and mileage charges, but is an arbitrary number.
> 
> If Uber just charged the rider the published time/mileage rates at the end of the ride I really wouldn't have a problem, but their share is now approaching, and sometimes exceeding 50% and this is unconscionable for just providing the app.


They also provide commercial insurance, which in itself can run $400-500 or even more per month. However what uber is taking is so much above and beyond what they need to it's not even funny.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

FhvnEd said:


> As I go back thru over 700 trips, most are paying in the 70% range. Today I do a $156.00 trip and only get $78.00 of it. UBER Help [laughs to himself calling it that] responds with their typical boilerplate standard response that that nothing to do with the question I asked about why. "Thanks for reaching out. We have reviewed this trip and can confirm your fare is accurate." What BS.


I drive for both. It has gotten to a point where expect a dollar a mile from uber nothing more!!! Uber long trips I have started to refuse and only do lyft long distance now


----------



## FhvnEd (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been round & round with Uber support (email...and always with a different person supplying a different/same answer). I'm convinced they have a standard generic response template for each situation that always starts with a "We love our drivers" platitude then moves on to a fill-in-the-blank name box and the standard response. No matter how frustrated you get or how angry your response, it's always the same thing coming back to you. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the response system is nothing more than a computer generated algorithm that sends auto-responses based on certain key words in the sender's email. That might explain why they don't answer specific questions that have nothing to do with the system. Those get ignored completely. No matter how hard you fight/complain/threaten to go social media or the press, the answer never changes. "We have reviewed this trip and can confirm your fare is accurate."

I've been harassed, belittled, ignored, reported and screwed out of fares and the only reason I hang around here is to see what happens next.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Check this.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> The Uber pricing and commission structure no longer reflects the contract I originally agreed to. I made a financial commitment to driving for Uber when I originally signed up so not agreeing to the changes forced upon drivers really wasn't an option. Now instead of receiving 75% of the riders fare we receive 75% of the mileage/time fee as published for our city while Uber charges whatever the market will bear and keeps the rest, even though the current agreement says drivers will receive 75% of the fare.
> 
> What is needed is a legal definition of the word fare. The agreement is so vague that a legal challenge would be extremely difficult, especially since drivers cannot band together as a class (that part of the agreement is not vague) or even go to court. A passenger needs to file against Uber for the charge where it does not meet the rider agreement for time and mileage charges, but is an arbitrary number.
> 
> If Uber just charged the rider the published time/mileage rates at the end of the ride I really wouldn't have a problem, but their share is now approaching, and sometimes exceeding 50% and this is unconscionable for just providing the app.


Thank you. Another person realizes this. I've argued with a couple people and they don't get it.

https://uberpeople.net/posts/2899290/

https://uberpeople.net/posts/2899186/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> The Uber pricing and commission structure no longer reflects the contract I originally agreed to. I made a financial commitment to driving for Uber when I originally signed up so not agreeing to the changes forced upon drivers really wasn't an option. Now instead of receiving 75% of the riders fare we receive 75% of the mileage/time fee as published for our city while Uber charges whatever the market will bear and keeps the rest, even though the current agreement says drivers will receive 75% of the fare.
> 
> What is needed is a legal definition of the word fare. The agreement is so vague that a legal challenge would be extremely difficult, especially since drivers cannot band together as a class (that part of the agreement is not vague) or even go to court. A passenger needs to file against Uber for the charge where it does not meet the rider agreement for time and mileage charges, but is an arbitrary number.
> 
> If Uber just charged the rider the published time/mileage rates at the end of the ride I really wouldn't have a problem, but their share is now approaching, and sometimes exceeding 50% and this is unconscionable for just providing the app.





SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Thank you. Another person realizes this. I've argued with a couple people and they don't get it.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/posts/2899290/
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/posts/2899186/


There is a legal definition of Fare. It's actually in your contract. Have you read your contract?

Page two, which is Section 1 of the contract, is titled "Definitions" where as "Fare" is defined by section 1.8










Which refers you to section 4.1 for the official definition










So anytime the word "Fare" is used in capital F, it is referring to the amount you are entitled to charge for your services. That Fare is then calculated based on the "Fare Calculation" which is the base fare (notice that isn't capitalized, because it doesn't hold the same definition as Fare) + distance + time of your city rate table.

*"contract I originally agreed to"*

Did you sign up before December 2015? If you did, I would love to see a copy of the contract you initially agreed to. No one seems to have kept it. If you joined after December 2015, then the screenshot contract above is what you agreed to.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> There is a legal definition of Fare. It's actually in your contract. Have you read your contract?
> 
> Page two, which is Section 1 of the contract, is titled "Definitions" where as "Fare" is defined by section 1.8
> 
> ...


I signed up in 2013 I think in March but I forget and I don't have a clue as to what I signed or where it is


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> The Uber pricing and commission structure no longer reflects the contract I originally agreed to. I made a financial commitment to driving for Uber when I originally signed up so not agreeing to the changes forced upon drivers really wasn't an option. Now instead of receiving 75% of the riders fare we receive 75% of the mileage/time fee as published for our city while Uber charges whatever the market will bear and keeps the rest, even though the current agreement says drivers will receive 75% of the fare.
> 
> What is needed is a legal definition of the word fare. The agreement is so vague that a legal challenge would be extremely difficult, especially since drivers cannot band together as a class (that part of the agreement is not vague) or even go to court. A passenger needs to file against Uber for the charge where it does not meet the rider agreement for time and mileage charges, but is an arbitrary number.
> 
> If Uber just charged the rider the published time/mileage rates at the end of the ride I really wouldn't have a problem, but their share is now approaching, and sometimes exceeding 50% and this is unconscionable for just providing the app.


There needs to be legislation. Our political representatives need to get involved, not just on national levels but local and state by state as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I signed up in 2013 I think in March but I forget and I don't have a clue as to what I signed or where it is


You're a Black/SUV driver? I would have never guessed by your posts.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're a Black/SUV driver? I would have never guessed by your posts.


I drove SUV from 2015 to 16, and for some reason, biz crashed, and I went back to X.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove SUV from 2015 to 16, and for some reason, biz crashed, and I went back to X.


You said you signed up in March of '13. Uber was only Black/SUV until X started in Jan. 14. What vehicle did you sign up with in March of '13?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You said you signed up in March of '13. Uber was only Black/SUV until X started in Jan. 14. What vehicle did you sign up with in March of '13?


It was 2014, not 2013, that I started.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> It was 2014, not 2013, that I started.


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If it makes you feel any better uber is losing market share to lyft. And why not? Lyft charges passengers the same but takes only 25% of the take. I've also driven a couple lyft passengers recently and when I asked why they didn't uber they said uber is a shifty company and they refuse to do it. The best tool against uber is not legislation, but lyft. As more drivers start to prefer lyft they may start just keeping their uber driver profile turned off. This could eventually create longer waits for uber passengers who start to shift toward lyft and it forces uber to raise rates up.


----------



## 92707 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> They also provide commercial insurance, which in itself can run $400-500 or even more per month. However what uber is taking is so much above and beyond what they need to it's not even funny.


FYI: Geico offers a hybrid personal/commercial insurance policy. It covers you through the waiting, picking up, and dropping off portions of your ride along with your daily driving. My Farmers agent told me if I Ubered it would double my bill. Geico ended up costing me $300 more a year and my deductible was reduced to $500. It pays to shop around.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> There needs to be legislation. Our political representatives need to get involved, not just on national levels but local and state by state as well.


Inviting government regulations is seldom a good idea. Are you suggesting a law that prevents a business from changing how it operates? That would be a death blow to many businesses, not just rideshare.

Government regulations are not the solution, they are the problem. In order for me to start a tnc competitor to Uber, my state requires a $500,000 fee. In addition to gross receipt taxes, driver taxes, high insurance coverage, etc. My state prevents me from advertising my business. My state prevents me from taking cash rides. My state prevents me from taking street hails. My state is stifling competition, innovation and free enterprise. My state has erected artificial barriers to conduct business.

Remove the existing regulation to spur competition. Competition improves the product, lowers the product's price, and creates more users of the product.

Feel good laws don't work. The principle of unintended consequences always rears its head. It may make some feel good to help low income earners to have a $20/hr minimum wage. But the consequence is a spike in unemployment for low wager earners. Eventually, the market catches up but that will lead to inflation. Inflation means our savings are worth less. It also means interest rates rise.

A free market will determine a product or service's value. A free market will make the industry the most efficient.

Want to see the effects of a highly regulated market? Look at the Las Vegas (and many other city's) taxi industry. Fares were fixed at a high rate. Customers had to pay the high rates. Some customers had to wait hours for service. Taxi companies were happy due to the protective legislation. But riders and drivers were unhappy. Bring in competition (Uber) and riders paid a lot less, riders got service in minutes instead of hours, and due to the increase in the number of riders, created a demand for drivers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> At least Lyft still pays the driver a guaranteed share of the ride (75% for me), breaking down Ubers actual percentage being around 50% is just wrong. They are finally raising rates without passing any of it to the drivers. I am just waiting for the media to expose them for what their attempts to be profitable are all about. Charge more, then don't share it with drivers. This is Lyfts chance to win favor with drivers by matching rates close to Ubers but actually share it with the drivers.


I was amazed to hear that Lyft has such a small share of the market. Around 25% on average. I wonder why ?


----------

